# A Redo Of My 40



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm some what new to aquascaping. My first intial try was alright. But the outcome of my tank wasn't what I was looking for. It ended up being just a tank filled with aquatic plants. So I redid my 40 and hopefully in a few weeks it turns out a little better than what I expected.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! I really like it, I can't wait till it grows in.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

derekp said:


> Wow! I really like it, I can't wait till it grows in.


Thanks


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

love it - the funny thing is, I just finished setting up at tank - and i had the same fish planned 

But it is great looking - keep it up


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

nice looking ram!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice. Good selection of fish too!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I was trying to do something like you did? How did you get the slope on the left side?


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

krisha said:


> love it - the funny thing is, I just finished setting up at tank - and i had the same fish planned
> 
> But it is great looking - keep it up


Hopefully the rummy's bring out the overall look of the tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your terracing effect.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

ChrisGray said:


> nice looking ram!


Thks. . .to bad her mate died. She is a good spawning partner. Probably go get her a new other half later.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

dawntwister said:


> I was trying to do something like you did? How did you get the slope on the left side?


I used some of my left over gravel from my set up before so it's kind heavy on the gravel on the left side. Other than that everything just seem to hold up on it's on.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

This is what my tank looked like before


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What is your substrate made of?


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

dawntwister said:


> What is your substrate made of?


In my first setup I was using Aqua Soil-Amazonia II and in my forground I was using a very thin sand that I purchase from my LFS.

In my new setup I'm using Aqua Soil-Amazonia I and Forest Sand - Xingu.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Well here it is. . .my 40 breeder going on it's second month. Enjoy


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow, love how it has grown in! the open area on the right side is relaxing after looking at all the different plants


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll probably do a trim of the jungle on the left sometime this weekend


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

i don't know what it is but i got some itchy fingers and like to redo my 40. Here's how i spent my weekend.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the silver grey plant in the back right corner? Is it Parrot Feather? If so it will not keep that emersed growth color. It will turn into the look of a cabomba. It's not nearly as nice submerged as emersed.

I was really loving your last layout. So nice to keep doing things differently. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's an update, filled in the empty spots.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice redo!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Well it's been a little over a month and my tank has grown in slowly. I seem to enjoy how it is turning out. Please all feed back welcome.


----------

